# Don't miss this!



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Hope this works but check this out:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=LU8DDYz68kN

If the link doesn't work do a search on You Tube for Kruger Battle, its the best home footage of a kill I have ever seen.
And to think some here on AT wanted to hunt buffulo with 280 gr arrows 
Cheers all,

Ray


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

wow Ray, that is an awesome video !!
What a lucky calf, first the lions than the croc and lions, by this moment I gave the calf no chance. And at last the flying lions:embara:
This is also for my the best amateur video I have ever seen


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

caracal said:


> wow Ray, that is an awesome video !!
> What a lucky calf, first the lions than the croc and lions, by this moment I gave the calf no chance. And at last the flying lions:embara:
> This is also for my the best amateur video I have ever seen


Only in Africa Frank :wink:


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

That little calf is one tough S O B. He'll be the lead bull in a few years. Can you imagine telling your friends you survived a lion and an alligator attack all at once. WOW


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Saw that a while ago, but bloody hell! How tough is that calf!! That is awesome footage, once in a lifetime stuff....


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Also watched it a week or two ago. Unbelievable!!!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Extraordinary.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*



Matatazela said:


> Also watched it a week or two ago. Unbelievable!!!


The cold must have slowed me up, just watched the video now , Man this is why the respect for the Nyati is legendery. 

Just for interest sake Black hawk archery through our affiliation with Hunt africa Safaries is please to offer 10 Buffelo( This Year 2007) for either the bow hunter or rifle hunter. There are also only 10 buffelo avalailabe in 2008.

These are 5 day hunts in S.A For more details PM me.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*



spatan said:


> The cold must have slowed me up, just watched the video now , Man this is why the respect for the Nyati is legendery.
> 
> Just for interest sake Black Hawk Archery through our affiliation with Hunt Africa Safaris is please to offer 10 Buffalo( This Year 2007) for either the bow hunter or rifle hunter. There are also only 10 buffalo avalailabe in 2008.
> 
> ...


Just fixed my spelling..... sorry guys


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

spatan said:


> The cold must have slowed me up, just watched the video now , Man this is why the respect for the Nyati is legendery.
> 
> Just for interest sake Black hawk archery through our affiliation with Hunt africa Safaries is please to offer 10 Buffelo( This Year 2007) for either the bow hunter or rifle hunter. There are also only 10 buffelo avalailabe in 2008.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up spatan, where is Black Hawk situated? Do you hunt up in Limpopo?


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Blackhawk is in Hilton, the really sleepy village outside PietermaritzZZZzburg. 


Good bowshop, mainly PSE / Browning / AR but a healthy stock of goodies and a few passionate guys that run the shop.


----------

